

Interesting Non-Software "Startup" - Wave Power Generator - davy
http://www.ecogeek.org/content/view/1030/
I'm pretty sure most everyone here is (like me) interested in software startups, but I found this link and thought it would be interesting to those with entrepreneurial bent. What I found so interesting is that the idea is so simple and easy -- why didn't I think of that!?
======
davy
It also figures that the site goes down two seconds after I post this. Dern
you Reddit!! ::shakes fist:: Here's a direct link to the company making the
product: <http://www.swellfuel.com/>

